# Chapter 90 books



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I am looking to find a palm size reference book on chapter 90 and the fines for each violation....any suggestions where I can pick something like this up???


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Check out the CPS "Motor Vehicle Pocket Index". It has been recently updated as of 2005. There is a link from the homepage where you can order. It is about as complete one as you can find out there and fits right in your the citation book case.

CPS


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Im looking for a computer program with Ch90 and other MGLS to put on my PDA anyone know of anything?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

There MV law guide book might be bigger then you want, but it's still small with easy to find ch/cmr citations and fines.

http://ledimensions.com/pages/books.cfm


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Macop";p="67177 said:


> Im looking for a computer program with Ch90 and other MGLS to put on my PDA anyone know of anything?


If you can read pdf's download this:

http://www.mass.gov/courts/courtsandjudges/courts/districtcourt/cmviassess.pdf


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

Lexis Nexis Gould publications (formerly Gould Law Publications) also has Mass General Laws on any medium that you want, including PDA's.

[web:f977095d2e]http://www.gouldlaw.com/[/web:f977095d2e]


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Thanx


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

bluesamurai22";p="67180 said:


> Macop";p="67177 said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking for a computer program with Ch90 and other MGLS to put on my PDA anyone know of anything?
> ...


DO NOT use this one. There is an updated one as of 6-2-05

http://www.mass.gov/courts/courtsan...ans861revisedcmviassessmentschedule062005.pdf

Also, I recently bought the LED MV book, very helpful. I also am getting the 2005 MA Motor Vehicle Laws Quick Reference Guide being sold by Matt Barstow. I saw an older version of this book and its a very thorough listing of violations and fines and also is color coded for CMVI, Felony, Arrest w/ PC in presence etc. Very neat stuff, so I ordered on but out of stock. He said they should ship around 6/24/05. If you want to contact him, his email is [email protected].

I am going to check out Lexis Nexis too, have a subscription through my school.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Shawn...Regency has them for around $16 the last time I checked. I have one that I got there a while back...it's a must.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks all for the info.....I am going to hit Regency on my next day off.


----------



## asclwn05 (Jun 14, 2005)

If you know any Troopers the State P.D. comes out with a nice M.V. refernece book. Ask him/her for one.


----------

